
Ask HN: If you had leave your current job, what would you chose to do? - toxiclance
As in, a job that you would do if you wanted to take a break from programming for awhile - so the main criteria are:<p>1) Fun (to you)
2) Little to no training required
======
ge96
Content creator

I know model airplanes are toys but I loved designing/building/piloting them.
Making videos... requires money, transportation, property, hardware... but
it's great. Open field, blue sky, green grass...

That's one of those things where for me I'm not wondering what content/how to
produce it. That would just flow out of passion. Before the problem was I
couldn't build websites now I'm a "full stack pretender" so... I just gotta
wait for my life to align... (quit being a peasant).

Also just building stuff in general, tinkering... build a vertical wind
turbine with a telephone pole that would be neat like a spinning inverted
helical onion profile. Don't know if it would be a good design but it would be
neat.

edit: oh little to no training required, yeah I built planes for like 6
years... I'm a scratchuilder... hotwire cut, fiberglass, 2 degree washout,
250w/lb that's a fun plane

